# Howie calling out all female posters and fans of the Blazers!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey Petey,
> 
> As a supporting member, I figure besides resizing avatar's I could ask you a small favor.
> ...


Yes that Howie is a character. And yes Howie, see now the ladies know. I am always here to help out. 

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie?

:rbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :clap: :rofl:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

No doubt, HOWIE's gone back to FanHome.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

At least the mod's have good senses of humor!

So much for privacy Howie. I doubt Howie has access to the computer after that one, so I guess he won't be heading to *the place that should not be named*.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well,I am far far removed from being a girl.
I am a middle aged puffy fat woman..
still want to see my picture? thought not..

Or should the "girls" who are about 21 and have fantastic shapes,large breasts and cute little giggles submit their pictures?

If you wife would object to seeing a woman/girl's picture in a basketball forum upset her..
well,I won't get into that.
I think you might see more of a titilating photo on another site.
I don't even know if that would upset her..who cares?

why on earth would you be interested in the "girls" photo's ??

I never in a million years care what you look like..
nor any other poster on this site...
but to pick out the "girls"..
oh brother..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Well,I am far far removed from being a girl.
> I am a middle aged puffy fat woman..
> still want to see my picture? thought not..
> ...


Large? pshaw...nothing wrong with small..er..I mean..

Anyone who thinks that those pictures are actually those women post, (even tho they are "laker fans" in some cases) is dreaming. Who wants to post a picture of yourself if you consider yourself "normal"?

It's all about the fantasy!

WARNING: POLITICALLY INCORRECT COMMENTS TO FOLLOW.

Guys know that either women are hot, and hate sports..pretty and like sports, or seen as one of the guys and loves sports.

Oh sure, there is the occasional "hottie" (I feel so 12 years old now) who likes sports, but lets be honest here. They're out of all of our paunchy, dorky, and sophomoric leagues. They wouldn't give us the time of day, let alone a fleeting glance in our direction.

So, that being said, I'm gonna post a picture of a Dean Cain look-a-like and say it's me, and lets call it even, ok?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howie loves all woman, as do I. I don't think he meant it offensively. I, ah, I mean he most likely meant women, not girls... just caught up in the moment. He is just a top notch guy...

Here is what he posted in another thread about himself...



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Ah Petey, just playin!  I'm as straight as they come! I like to think of myself as the Red Foreman type with a evil twist. You know, that dad from the 70's Show! :devil2:


-Petey


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Guys know that either women are hot, and hate sports..pretty and like sports, or seen*

this comment just set you back...
waaaaaay back, back, back......


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> .....Who wants to post a picture of yourself if you consider yourself "normal"?


Hmmmm.....I resemble that remark.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Guys know that either women are hot, and hate sports..pretty and like sports, or seen*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> this comment just set you back...
> waaaaaay back, back, back......


So true, Howie and I are sincerely sorry about the mistake, now Hap... don't know about those Dean Cain look-a-likes. They know no limits.

-Petey


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Quite frankly*

I could give a rip on how you view me as a physical specimen.
I guess I was pretty cute in my day..
but that was when I was a girl or a young woman.

I am far more upset on what I viewed last night at the phoenix game.
I am an animal lover of the highest degree.

I actually cried when I saw that little rat dying on the court as he had just been thrown onto the court.
And the most shocking thing of all?????

Not one person came to his aide....
it was like he didn't even exist.
Not one player,trainer,nobody even flinched or felt bad.
the guy with a broom just swept a live rat away like a piece of dust.

I find that behaviour with no kindness shown deplorable.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Quite frankly*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> I could give a rip on how you view me as a physical specimen.
> I guess I was pretty cute in my day..
> but that was when I was a girl or a young woman.
> ...


jackiejackal .....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmm, that was a good one, I guess. When is the retraction coming Petey? I would like to think that my fellow posters know me better than that. WOW! :no:

But as Red Foreman would say! *"You Dumbass!"* Oops, can I say that here? I guess that if it is safe for TV then it must be safe here!  

Nice one Petey! That wasn't to damaging to my status as a poster and I hope that everyone on the board got a good laugh on it!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Jackie,

I am glad you are here. A person is a person, no matter what they look like. Its what counts on the inside.

I hope we all stay together. I for one, have enjoyed all of our Blazer fan family no matter what gender they are. It is nice to put faces behind the posting/writing. But its not important. Its like talking to a colleague at work who lives across country in a different district. I wonder what they look like.

If we all do wonder what we look like, its a perfect reason to attend the Blazer game together in a box suite as ABM and Crimson have set up for us all.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quite frankly*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> jackiejackal .....


Don't let the rolleyes get to ya JJ, I felt for the little guy/gal too. 

I didn't cry but i'll tell you I felt sick to my stomach when I saw that rat/mouse/whatever writhing in pain because he was just thrown from god knows where, and from what height.

STuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> When is the retraction coming Petey?


So you don't want to see the women's photos anymore? 

-Petey


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK, I have seen a few comments here and there... would someone recap more in detail.

What did they do in Phoenix? Throw a rat onto the court?........ yuck!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Petey,
> 
> Could you please send this to jackiejackal... I am sorry I offended her, and this is just my jesture to say so...
> ...


Another reason why Howie is a top notch guy.

-Petey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....I resemble that remark.


I resemble that remark too..which I was hoping it was fairly obvious in my comments..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Another reason why Howie is a top notch guy.
> ...


LMAO! :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Guys know that either women are hot, and hate sports..pretty and like sports, or*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> this comment just set you back...
> waaaaaay back, back, back......


how did that statement send me back?

I said whats basically true. Either they're hot and don't like sports (and wouldn't give us the time of day) pretty and like sports (and might give us the time of day) or guys don't really see them as anything other then one of the guys (because just like how women have male friends who are just male friends and we're not offended that they don't find us attractive, men can be friends with women and not find them attractive.) 

Bottom line, thats how it is. We're men, thats how we think. 

What is so bad about that? It's not like I said that "no hot women like sports" or that "only ugly women" like sports, did I?

Infact, I didn't say anything remotely close to the last thing. 

I said either women are hot (and I said they were out of our leagues...which means we're not "hot" or "studs") and don't like sports, pretty and like sports, or seen as just one of the guys. 

It's not a comment on whether or not we view people in here as one. It was more than those pictures were fake.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I resemble that remark too..which I was hoping it was fairly obvious in my comments..


Whatayamean?

I sure as heck don't see any pics of you here?? Are you holding ou on us?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

let's talk about the Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, I figured out how to post a picture.

Have at it folks! It's down below Schillys post


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I trhink it may be time to drop the issue.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok ABM? You want it?

(to quote Vince McMahon)

YOU GOT IT!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*point being ?*

clip show ??
what is your intent with the little green guy??

point being??


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

"Any ladies looking for a good time? PM Howie for a date with destiny"

 

girls that love sports and actually know things about it , just not see the images, are awesome! im glad we have some around here , makes the place a lil more balanced and more often insightful.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Petey ~ I am not sure, but I think that your attempt to spread humor has now started yet another problem. Yikes! 

I am a good sport, but lets all talk basketball. I think that I am getting a headache over this whole thing.



> * posted by BlayZa*
> "Any ladies looking for a good time? PM Howie for a date with destiny"


You know Petey, I think that it is time to fess up and take credit for this. You are sinking as one of my favorite Mod's. :upset:

For those of you going to the Los Angeles game you will see me soon enought. Hey, ABM do they allow cameras into the Garden or am I going to have to smuggle one in. I just got a digital camera for Christmas and I would be able to share photos of the party that very same night! Do you know?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> ....Hey, ABM do they allow cameras into the Garden or am I going to have to smuggle one in. I just got a digital camera for Christmas and I would be able to share photos of the party that very same night! Do you know?


Good question. The shots I posted here were taken at the Philips Arena in Atlanta. I don't know the Rose Garden's policy, but I wouldn't see any reason why they woiuldn't allow camers. If anyone knows, please let us know.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap.

You look quite a lot like Dan Cain the actor... do we need to change your name to Superman?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Ok ABM? You want it?
> 
> (to quote Vince McMahon)
> ...


Dang, Hap...lookin' all schwab and deboner. :laugh:

Seriously, nice shot, though. You oughta audition for the next Dell television spokesperson. What's-his-name has become tiring.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't you people realize that IS Dean Cain?

And not me?

Eeesh..do I have to be painfully obvious or something!?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hap.
> 
> You look quite a lot like Dan Cain the actor... do we need to change your name to Superman?


twas dean cain..I thought since i said "hey, I should post a picture of dean cain and pass it off as me" you guys would have gotten the joke...:angel:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Don't you people realize that IS Dean Cain?
> 
> And not me?
> ...


Dude, I totally thought that the "other" name I knew you as was another alias, and you really WERE Dean Cain.

So you mean you didn't:

 date Brook Shields for two years in college?
 set an NCAA record for interceptions in a season while playing for Princeton?
 star with Teri Hatcher in "Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman," the television version of the DC Comics classic superhero character "Superman"?
 found Angry Dragon Entertainment, a film production company, in 1998?

Man, Hap. My image of you is TOTALLY different with this revelation.



Ed O.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL! at this thread.

hey everyone, I have this secret desire to buddy up with JackieJackal, but I don't want her to find out about my secret love and all, so if you can all keep it really quiet that'd be cool, thanx! If my wife ever found out I'd be in big trouble, but keep it on the down low, even though this is the internet and everything.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Good question. The shots I posted here were taken at the Philips Arena in Atlanta. I don't know the Rose Garden's policy, but I wouldn't see any reason why they woiuldn't allow camers. If anyone knows, please let us know.



just don't be obvious about it. I think there is some rule about it at the Rose Garden, but they don't check you at the door unless you're carrying a sack or backpack.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> LOL! at this thread.....


hey, don't laugh. THIS is (an example of) how we will conquer da Bulls! Yah, mon.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, I am sorry, I faked both of Howie's pm, I am so ashamed. I was just looking for attention.

-Petey


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> THIS is (an example of) how we will conquer da Bulls! Yah, mon.


the bulls will be dust in about a week.

hell, I single handedly put up about 2000 messages at O-live one night many years agoooo......

he, he,he ABM you been around longer than dirt...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Everyones favorite Mod. Petey!*
> 
> I am sorry, I faked both of Howie's pm, I am so ashamed. I was just looking for attention.


Thank you for your honesty on the subject Petey. The more that you get to know each of us the more we will make fools out of ourselves without any help!

Right Hap?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> ...he, he,he ABM you been around longer than dirt...


Wha, based on my pic?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> ....The more that you get to know each of us the more we will make fools out of ourselves without any help!
> 
> Right Hap?


Hey, don't make fun of my buddy, Hap. He's got a gnarly sig, man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your honesty on the subject Petey. The more that you get to know each of us the more we will make fools out of ourselves without any help!
> ...


who's making a fool of themself?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by HOWIE!
> Thank you for your honesty on the subject Petey. The more that you get to know each of us the more we will make fools out of ourselves without any help!
> 
> Right Hap?


But I enjoy helping. I won't. Sorry. I fashioned this website as an apology...

http://HOWIE.youaremyfriend.com/ 

-Petey


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Wha, based on my pic?



i never saw your pic, but I bet when you registered on this site you had to get a special entry to click on the button that said "born prior to 1890"


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i never saw your pic, but I bet when you registered on this site you had to get a special entry to click on the button that said "born prior to 1890"


LOL!!

Check out the ABM-Meister thread. It's down there a ways. I'm in good company in the 3 pics I posted.

Yeah, I remember when YOU use to tear up the keyboard back in the rockin' days of O-Live *sigh*


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I can hardly remember if I used tommyboy or not back then. There were so many aliases I used back then. You almost had to, to go to war with the enemy, one must use camoflauge and deception!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> But I enjoy helping. I won't. Sorry. I fashioned this website as an apology...
> ...


hey , you two want a room?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

that website petey put for howie was pretty damn funny though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No room needed, public bounds of freindship have you guys uneasy?

-Petey


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Petey's Howie site*

Yah...real funny.

I am listening to the pre-game show and not thinking about the site having attached music. All of a sudden Rice and Wheels are being accompanied by this symphony orchestra. I am thinking that KXL is malfunctioning and that I will have this lovely music as a backdrop for the entire game. My daughter rolled her eyes and said this kind of thing always happens when the Blazers play the Celtics.

Finally it hit me what it must be.....

Delete.

I never got past the opening page. Was there more?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> No room needed, public bounds of freindship have you guys uneasy?
> 
> -Petey


Need I remind you of my :makeout: post?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

hey tommy boy..
can you please explain your post with my name in it please?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> hey tommy boy..
> can you please explain your post with my name in it please?



sure. It was a joke. 

I find this whole thread to be amusing, especially the very first post which was a supposedly "secret" PM made public, so in my post I made light of that by using your name (I could have used ABM, Hap, Crimson, anyone's just chose yours arbitrarily) and telling everyone to keep it a secret. Poor attempt at sarcasm I suppose, thought it was obvious.


If I recall correctly you used to post at hoopsboard and I recall enjoying your posts over there. In fact there was a couple of times you got pretty worked up about some spamming or whatnot and I certainly admired your feistiness. 

However, I certainly don't have a crush on you or anything, that was just a joke. I am happily married 35 yr old and my baby girl is turning 1 yr old Sunday. 

hope I didn't offend you Jackie.


----------



## PortlandActor (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Quite frankly*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> I am far more upset on what I viewed last night at the phoenix game.
> I am an animal lover of the highest degree.
> ...


When did Mighty Mouse get traded to Phoenix?!?!?!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap ~ What I was getting at was you love to use the ol cut and paste of quotes to call us out. Sometimes you can make a person fell like a yahoo. I of course didn't mean you buddy! 
:rbanana:

See what you can do with this post!

CFFI ~ That is too funny, you had it playing the whole game? What Drama!!!!:laugh: But it won the game for the Blazers, so I guess that you will have it on for the New York game to? :laugh:

That is too funny!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hap ~ What I was getting at was you love to use the ol cut and paste of quotes to call us out. Sometimes you can make a person fell like a yahoo. I of course didn't mean you buddy!
> :rbanana:
> 
> See what you can do with this post!


do you mean like what I'm doing now? I seriously don't intend on making anyone feel bad, or stupid. It's just easier to qoute someone, and answer their points, point by point. Otherwise, your response is just a garbled mix of answers.

I apologize if anyone's felt slighted by my method.

(I know you didn't mean me (in regards to the "the more we know each other" postf). I did that because I agree, we make fools of ourselves without the help of anyone else.)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap ~ I know! You are a funny poster to read when things get heated on our board. Keep up the good work!  



> *Posted by HOWIE the Great*
> Hap ~ I know! You are a funny poster to read when things get heated on our board. Keep up the good work!


Is there an echo in here?:laugh:

Just ribbing you Hap!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Wel, actually....*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> CFFI ~ That is too funny, you had it playing the whole game? What Drama!!!!:laugh: But it won the game for the Blazers, so I guess that you will have it on for the New York game to? :laugh:
> 
> That is too funny!


Heh heh heh...

No, I discovered the source of the concert while I was still listening to the pre-game. I had it off before the game began, fortunately!!!


----------

